# Can too much Omega 3 be harmful



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey All, 

Sasha is on a homecooked diet receipe given to me by her vet. It mainly consist of a rotation of the following one protein, one carb, and 1 Tsp of Sardines in tomato sauce. I mix in veggies also. Since she is a senior to maintain healthy weight her vet has her on 167 Calories per day.

To every meal I add 1/2 Tsp of a prepared mix (Bonemeal Powder, Potassium Chloride, 1 Thornes Multi-vitamin, Pinch of tablesalt).

In addition to that she gets 1/4 Tsp of Cod liver Oil, 1/4 Tsp of Flax seed oil, 1/2 a capsule of Cosequin (Joint Disease Prevention) and 1 brewers yeast tablet.

My concern is she might be getting too much omega 3 (if thats possible).


----------

